#ubuntu-us-md 2014-05-05
<ronswift> Hello
<ronswift> we will get started in a few minutes, waiting to see who else joins us
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-05-06
<ronswift> Please announce if you are in this session
<openyost> Hey ron
<lattera> yo
<lattera> wish I could've made it to the launch party
<ronswift> you missed a great event
<lattera> ya, worked too late on friday, slept in while my wife took the car to work saturday morning
<ronswift> ok it looks like we have about 5 people in the session so let's get started.
<ronswift> I want to discuss the team re-approval process. Did everyone get my email with the links earlier today
<openyost> i did
<lattera> I did, but I'm just now getting to look at them
<ronswift> Basically, we have to document the teams past and planned activities and show that we have active membership
<ronswift> We have 165 members listed but some are not actively participating
<ronswift> I need help putting together the wiki page application.
<ronswift> volunteers?
<lattera> I was planning just to be a fly on the wall for this meeting
<lattera> heh
<lattera> I'm already spread pretty thin
<ronswift> That is fine we all are that's why I need help with this
<lattera> how long do you estimate it'll take to put together the wiki page application?
<openyost> I also can't help.
<lattera> if it can be done in a single night (tomorrow night, perhaps?) I could help with it
<ronswift> The website has been my primary way of documenting activities so there is alot of info there including photos.
<lattera> I'm t-minus one week till I give the biggest presentation of my life (speaking about implementing ASLR on fbsd at BSDCan)
<ronswift> I guess it will take a few hours to pull the info from the site and build the wiki page
<ronswift> I just don't like doing wiki pages
<lattera> gotcha
<lattera> if you can get me info (pics) and details about what needs to be up there
<lattera> I can do the actual work of putting it up there
<ronswift> That would be a great help. Sent me an email so I can get you the info.
<ronswift> We also need to think through future activities. That's where everyone can provide input.
<lattera> when is the wiki page due?
<ronswift> I told them we would have the application completed in a few weeks
<lattera> cool
<ronswift> purposely left it somewhat vague
<ronswift> but they, Loco council, is pushing me to get it done.
<ronswift> I will send out another email later this week asking for ideas on future activities.
<ronswift> Any other thoughts
<ronswift> We will not be meeting this month due to the Memorial Day holiday and our meeting would have occurred that weekend
<openyost> I know that the Baltimore LUG is mostly defunct but is there a way to encourage more collaborative activities with them and maybe even the Maryland Open Source group?
<ronswift> Next meeting is Mon, Jun 2 irc and live meeting at CCBC on sAT JUN 28
<lattera> I could also spread the word about us with Unallocated Space
<ronswift> Baltolug is always included on our mailings and we have some past members attend our meetings. I am not familiar with MD Open Source
<openyost> I mean OpenSource MD that meets at the Howard County Library
<ronswift> Please reach out to MD Open Source and Unallocated Space and encourage them to join us. I am also happy to talk with them if you give me a contact
<ronswift> Oh Opensource-MD. Yes, Chuck Frain and I co-lead that group.
<ronswift> There is good synergy between them and us.
<ronswift> I also host the mailing lists for opensource-md and baltolug
<openyost> I haven't been too active in the past, but maybe we could get the groups in MD to work together to make Software Freedom day to be epic this year.
<ronswift> Any more thoughts...
<ronswift> I got your email with the contact info, thanks
<ronswift> I am ready to adjourn if there are no other comments
<ronswift> Ok, thanks for joining us, good night
<ronswift> quit:
<openyost> Good night Ron.  See ya next month.
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-05-04
<ron__> When you join the chat please say hello
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-05-05
<ron__> hello
<Bk314159> Hi
<ron__> We will wait a few more minutes to see if others join us
<Bk314159> I've noticed, while taking notes for class and doing my homework, that occasionally, items in the Insert menu in LibreOffice Writer will be disabled.
<Bk314159> Yet I can't seem to be able to reproduce it "on-demand".
<ron__> So when that happens you can not add text.
<Bk314159> No: It's other things that I cannot add, such as formulas.
<Bk314159> It always works the second time, however.
<ron__> It may be something running in the background that temporarily disables the feature
<ScottK> Hello
<ron__> How much memory do you have on the system and I would look at how many windows are open
<ron__> that uses resources that could be the problem
<ron__> Hello ScootK
<Bk314159> 3.8GB memory; just one window.
<ron__> Ok then resources should not be an issue
<ron__> Which version of Ubuntu and LibreOffice are you using
<Bk314159> 14.04, 4.2.8.2
<ron__> I don't know why it is occurring. Most Menu issues in LibreOffice have been resource related but you have a rather robust system
<Bk314159> I also do not recall seeing it happening on the old computer, which has 32-bit Lubuntu 14.04.
<Bk314159> The new one has 64-bit Ubuntu (with Unity) 14.04
<cryptodan> Could be something they did with their libreoffice
<ron__> I am using 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity on a 4 GB workstation and have not experienced your issue
<Bk314159> Could it be because my work is formula-heavy?
<Bk314159> (In my notes from Thursday's class, I counted 20 formulas in a 75-minute class)
<ron__> I will check the Ubuntu and Libreoffice online resources for anyone else reporting this issue.
<ron__> Possibly but I don't know for sure
<ron__> I will look at the bug reports
<ron__> I will post on the mailing list the issue and any results I find, ubuntu-maryland list
<ron__> I am looking for input on future presentation topics for our monthly meetings
<ron__> Also, we will not be meeting this month due to the Memorial Day holiday.
<ron__> I also have received an inquiry from someone in the DC area asking if we had meetings in that area.
<ron__> I responded that I am open to scheduling a future meeting there if there is enough interest
<Bk314159> That sounds fine with me.
<ron__> Libreoffice will be a future presentation topic
<ron__> The June topic is tentatively scheduled as Running Ubuntu on a Mac computer
<ron__> Are there any other topics that you want to discuss now
<ron__> I just tried Inserting a formula in LibreOffice Writer.
<ron__> It worked fine but after inserting it if the formula is still selected the Insert menu Object->Formula is not available
<Bk314159> That explains everything.
<ron__> After unselecting the inserted formula it the Insert->Object->Formula is again available
<Bk314159> So ... hit Escape before Alt+I.
<Bk314159> (Esc before Option+I on my keyboard)
<ron__> or just click the mouse somewhere in the document away from the just inserted formula
<Bk314159> but that requires moving my hand off the keyboard.
<Bk314159> and risks putting the cursor where I don't want it.
<ron__> Then use Esc key
<ron__> If there are no other questions or comments we will end this session
<cryptodan> hello
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-05-06
<cryptodan> hello and good evening
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-05-10
<cryptodan> Happy Mothers day to everyone's mothers
